# La Spaziale Electrics



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Folks

Can anyone explain to me how the wiring in this diagram actually works.

I understand the connections at the element part can be wired with different options for 3 phase or single,but there are 5 wires out the for the connection to the main supply.

Black , Brown and grey for the phases,blue for the neutral and an earth.

If it was to be wired single phase,what would be the arrangement to a 30amp switch?

( i Have no intention of doing this, I'm just trying to understand the diagram )


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

At the single phase 30amp switch you would combine the three wires for each phase into the live, neutral into neutral and earth into earth.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for that

I assumed that at first myself

But, looking at it tho, you have Nero and Rosso on one side , with the Rosso bridging down to the 3rd element.

The M , Morrone bridges all the other side.

The bottom bit infers you join the Morrone to the 'A' azzuro for the neutral.

I'm confused


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Think of the picture and make a sketch showing the 3 windings (heaters) between each pair of connections top pair middle pair bottom pair

in the first diagram it is wired in star so start at a center point and draw the 3 heaters like a Y with a connection to the end of each leg, black, red and brown and each heater connected to the other two at the center point

In the second diagram it is wired in Delta ∆. your connections are at each point of the triangle. See how this time each connection goes to one end of 2 heaters at the same time

In each case above the three colours black red and brown are each of the 3 phases. There is no neutral or earth at the heaters

alimentazione = supply = N M A = Black Brown Blue

R = l1

S = l2

T = l3

N = Neutral

and if you see it at all, PE = Earth

I can't say I know what F is...... (Fase?







) ...but I reckon it could be live









The third diagram shows how to connect single phase to this heater. Plainly there is other wiring and probably control boards between the supply and the heater


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think some of my confusion comes from the fact it appears that in the 400v 3 phase drawing at the bottom, 'N' stands for Nero in the top line , but neutral (i think) inthe bottom line.

3 phase is too much of a black art anyway for me to want too mess about with.

Is it recovery times that are the advantage of it?

The photos of the particular machine I saw it was wired as per diagram 1 (400v 3 phase) but had brown, black and grey phase cables with a blue and earth as well.

It wasn't attached to the mains.

To wire the machine single, is it as per diagram 3 at the heater, and as Funinacup suggests, bind all 3 together on the live, with blue neutral and earth

or

wire the element as per diagram 3, bind the black and grey together as live , and as the brown is on the neutral side, bind it to the blue for neutral, with an earth.

In absence of a wiring diagram (not that I'd really follow it), is it the case that all the other components would be fed safely from 240v?

Still hypothetical, I chucked messing with electrics when, as a teenager, I got a belt from an unplugged marshall Valve amp


----------

